# NB Sweet Potato and Venison kcal/cup



## jessie girl (Mar 24, 2007)

Just for information I was searching for the calories per cup of the food we are feeding Jessie and Lilly and I could not locate the information anywhere - neither could a few other members for this food. 

So I sent a quick e-mail on Saturday night to Natural Balance and had a reply in my inbox late morning today - thought I would post in case anyone else is looking for it.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Hello,
Thank you for contacting Natural Balance regarding the Sweet Potato & Venison Formula. Please know that there is an average of 368 calories per cup for the Sweet Potato & Venison Formula. Have a nice day!

Sincerely,

*Kristi Choychangthong, B.*
Animal Nutrition
Natural Balance Pet Foods
800-829-4493 x122


________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Anyway I just wanted to say thanks for everyone's help in looking - the calorie count seems low compared to some of the other brands so I am back at square one for Jessie - 
Penny
Mom to 2 kids and 2 goldens and one hubby


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I had contacted them over a week ago and didnt hear anything back from them. I had to switch Beau off this food because he was packing the weight on. I think that Beau has lost some weight since being switched. I think it is good for active dogs, which Beau is not. He is a couch potato from his heart problems.


----------

